# Realtek Problems



## James_has_error (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, have a problem with my Realtek Audio.
Not sure what model it is, the only information I can view really is that its 'Realtek HD Audio'
Driver Version 5.10.00.5136 and audio codec ALC 880

Basically, the 'sound manager' wont detect my microphone if I plug it into the rear or front inputs. Its not the microphone as that works fine on an amp, and did previously work with my computer, but recently it isnt detected at all. My webcam has a built in mic and is connected via USB and that seems to work fine, but my microphone isnt detected. The speakers also work fine, as do headphones. The problem seems to have something to do with the sound manager, as it wants me to identify what is in each of the rear ports 'mic, line and speakers' even when its only the speakers plugged in. I clicked to select that a microphone was plugged into the rear input which it happily accepted but I still cannot use it. It also believes there is something plugged into my line input, but there isnt.

Any help would be much appreciated, its really driving me insane as I have already tried downloading a new audio codec, reinstalling, removing from device manager and even system restore, but none of these have worked. 

As a side note, Realtek aren't in my good books seeing as they dont have their own support forum and their FAQ. Advised me to 'check my microphone settings' cheers, thats great. Judging by the amount of Realtek related problems on this board id avoid, but cant really afford to be buying a new sound card right now. (poor student).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## strats (Aug 14, 2005)

*Same Problem*

James

I was wondering if you ever fixed your issue with the microphone? I have exactly the same problem and it is driving me nuts !

Strats


----------



## James_has_error (Aug 2, 2005)

Unfortunately I havent been able to fix this and nobody else knows whats wrong. it looks like im just going to have to rip the stupid thing out and get a decent soundcard.

Note to everyone else: DONT BUY THIS!


----------



## James_has_error (Aug 2, 2005)

Ended up buying a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 and dissconnected the Realtek one. Everythings working fine now.


----------



## sykorant (Sep 4, 2005)

*Same problem*

I keep getting the same result...no mic, or i'm doing something wrong. I'm blind, disabled, obviously, and the comp keeps me company. I enjoy going to yahoo music rooms and sharing songs with friends, but this thing is driving me nuts!!!!!!! If someone finds out something, please feel free to email me with your conclusions...i have never seen anything so NOT high tech!!!!!


----------



## malfidus (Sep 11, 2005)

I've got the same problem. The most frustrating thing is that when my mic's plugged in and I speak into it, I can hear it through the speakers... But when I try using it with Audacity, googletalk, etc. it says that it's "being used by another application".

I'm reluctant to by a new soundcard, since I've only just bought this PC...


PS. I just found this over on the Fujitsu-Siemens support board, which seemed to help someone: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/talk2/ubb-files/Forum1/HTML/003522.html



> Double click on the speaker icon is the task bar. Now you should see the "playback" properties. All you have enabled here can be heared over the speakers. Make sure microphone is disabled (check box below the slider). Next go to Options, Properties, select Record. Now you should see the "record" properties. Here you can only mark one check box. This should be microphone. Also if you have front and rear audio you might have to select the right one of both microphones. Either theer is an "advanced" button below the microphone where you can select the second microphone, or you have to use the sound card utility to select the right microphone.


I hope it works for you - unfortunately it didn't for me


----------



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah i'm having issues too, damn sound drivers keep screwing up. it works fine for a day to two then i have to reinstall it again :4-thatsba


----------



## malfidus (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, I just phone tech support and after 20 minutes of fiddling around in control panel and rebooting, they told me it was a "software issue" and told me to uninstall some audio programs I'd installed. Apparently I need to "change some settings". They also referred me to their premium-rate general support line - where no-one's answering.

After uninstalling some software, it still isn't working.


----------



## malfidus (Sep 11, 2005)

Bingo.

I needn't have spent all that money ringing tech support after all (they all sounded as baffled as I was)! I had one last idea , just before I was about to nick my parents' soundcard and it worked!

OK, this is my jack-plug set up now:

PINK = MIC IN 
GREEN = LINE OUT

I think maybe the problem was that you just need to make sure the line out and mic in are on the same side of the rows of jackplugs (I hope that made sense).

I hope that solves it for you too 

Good luck


----------

